# Just trimming



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 5, 2020)

Just playing


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice fan leaf....where is the rest of the plant.  That pool sure looks good today.  93f and climbing......


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Nice fan leaf....where is the rest of the plant.  That pool sure looks good today.  93f and climbing......


No rainy and cool up here today, 18 degrees Canadian only 65 degrees US, pool days are coming to an end unfortunately.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

I had a pool for 10 years. 18,000 gal vinyl in ground liner.  Got pretty good off a 1 meter spring board.  To much work after about 7 years.  Summer is to short here anyway.  I am at 6,000 ft and just to cool most days, especially if it is cloudy.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 5, 2020)

Here is the rest of the plant, a white widow about 2 weeks into flower. Wet today so it is up on the covered deck with my 2 bubba kush which have had some bud rot issues due to high humidity and rain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Very nice my friend.


----------

